# Updates on General Finishes Woodturner's Finish??



## Jim H (Feb 20, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]I have been lurking for awhile, but time behind lathe= Raw newbie ;-)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Anyway, was trying to get the hang of a CA finish, before I got anywhere close to a good finis I realized I am getting very sensitive to the CA, even with a DC vented to the outside.  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]So, the *[FONT=&quot]General Finishes Woodturner's Finish looks promising but wanted to see if anyone has any more information on how it holds up.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome, Jim!

Plexiglass finish, where plexiglass is dissolved in acetone and finally applied like a ca finish, holds up very well. It is more troublesome to mix and apply, but gives a luster similar to CA.

The only real reason I can think of to use plexi instead of CA is a situation like yours where sensitivity will not allow you to work CA.

Edit: Oops! Forgot the General info. I just used it on a couple of pens. It looks good. I'll know how it holds up in about a month.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 20, 2012)

No info yet, but they did a demo at the last WI meeting and it lookes pretty darn good overall from a finish perspective.    I'm going to give it a chance on a peppermill and a pen when I get some shop time.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 20, 2012)

It is an "off-shoot" of floor finish they make.

Should be plenty durable!!

(Unless you shuffle your feet when you walk on your pens!!)


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 20, 2012)

> (Unless you shuffle your feet when you walk on your pens!!)



I guess it is not for me then...

My two year old has to try all of my pens.  If they do not meet his exacting standards they often end up getting the shuffle treatment...


----------



## Jim H (Feb 21, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Thanks all. Will give it a try and see how I do with it. [/FONT]*


----------



## ssajn (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been using Wood turners Finish since before we had the demo and like it for some things. That's why I had General Finishes come in a give us a demo on it. 

WTF is a water/oil urethane hybrid created for us impatient wood turners that dries faster than some of their other finishes.

There is a bit of a learning curve with it. Mostly common sense. Don't apply a second coat before the first is completely dry (ya I really am impatient). If your going to buff wait several hours or buff the next day.

Find a good applicator. At the demo Rob used a paper towel inside a nylon stocking. For pens I found that a wedge shaped makeup sponge works well. 

You can get a finish that looks like CA if desired with about 10 - 12 coats. Then MM or buff.

As far as durability, I have a few pens I've been using and carrying for several months that look as good as the day I finished them. I've never done any extreme tests yet but think I'll finish a blank and run it through the washing machine and see how it does.:biggrin:


----------



## Jim H (Feb 21, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Dave, thanks for the info. On the makeup sponge, are you able to use it for multiple coats, or are you using a sponge per coat? Any type in particular?   [/FONT]*


----------



## ssajn (Feb 21, 2012)

Jim H said:


> *[FONT=&quot]Dave, thanks for the info. On the makeup sponge, are you able to use it for multiple coats, or are you using a sponge per coat? Any type in particular?   [/FONT]*



I use it for multiple coats. And if your cheap like me, :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  being a water base you can wash it out and re-use. Actually I only did that when I almost ran out. I don't know that type makes a difference. I bought a new supply yesterday from Target. A friend who told me about them gave me a few but I don't know what type his were. I know you can get them latex free and regular. I bought the latex free. I'll let you know how these work later tonight.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 23, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Dave,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Thanks for the info. Let me know how the sponges worked out. [/FONT]*


----------



## ssajn (Feb 24, 2012)

ssajn said:


> Jim H said:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]Dave, thanks for the info. On the makeup sponge, are you able to use it for multiple coats, or are you using a sponge per coat? Any type in particular?   [/FONT]*
> ...




OK so "later tonight" came a few day later than I expected. 

I tried using the latex free sponges and they work ok. The only difference I see between the latex free and the other ones I had, and I don't know what type they were, is the new ones swell up a little from the moisture in the finish. 

These work fine but the next time I buy any I think I'll try the ones with latex. These will work until my wife or grand daughters find them.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 24, 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Cool, thanks for the follow up. Will pick some up and give them a try. Again thanks for the great information, its been a big help. [/FONT]*


----------

